# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Probiotyki

## astronomia

Witajcie. Moje dziecko niestety nabawiło się dosyć poważnej grypy, w grę już weszły antybiotyki wobec czego potrzebne jest równoczesne podawanie probiotyków. Lekarka rodzinna poleciła mi acidolac, jednakże po nim moje dziecko ma problemy z wypróżnianiem, także wolę go już nie podawać. Co byście polecili mi dobrego na antybiotykoterapię dla dziecka?

----------


## bronka555

Dobrze, że myślisz o probiotykach !! To bardzo ważne również u dorosłych, ale w szczególności u dzieci  :Wink:  Też mam podobny problem z probiotykiem szukając informacji na ten temat natknęłam się na twoje pytanie, więc się dołączam ! Może ktoś ma sprawdzony lek który  nie posiada większych skutków ubocznych, a co najważniejsze to aby można było podawać go dzieciom  :Smile:  Mam nadzieje, że ktoś napisze. Mój syn zupełnie odwrotnie na nie reaguje - rozwolnieniem. Boję się mu podawać pierwszy lepszy lek ponieważ przeciągająca się biegunka grozi u takiego malucha odwodnieniem !  Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## nasturcja

To bardzo ważne podawać coś w trakcie jak i po antybiotykoterapii. Szczególnie dzieci tego potrzebują bo różnie reagują na podawanie różnych leków. Dlatego aby nie doczekać się różnych zaburzeń np, jelitowych trzeba podawać coś odpowiedniego. Ja zawsze moim dzieciom podaje probiotyki, lepiej znoszą chorobę i nie ma powikłań po  :Wink:

----------


## sahhara

ja polecam synbiotyki, są lepsze od probiotyków i mają lepszy skład,jest taki jeden multilac,może spróbuj? :Smile:  a ile lat ma dziecko?bo ten lek jest w tabletkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Multilac nic innego dobrego do głowy mi nie przychodzi. środki są różne nie każde nadają się dla dzieci ten akurat działa bez większych problemów.
współczuje ci bo wiem jak to z dziecmi jest, musisz też dawać jakieś naturalneśrodki na odpornośc dla dziecka

----------


## nasturcja

Multilac jest dość popularny ale i niezawodny. Też go stosowałam, tak radził pediatra  :Smile:  myślę, że pomoże podczas i po antybiotykoterapii i wykluczy problem wypróżniania.

----------


## TwójNZOZ

Polecam artykuł na stronie centrummedica.pl - Antybiotykoterapia – o czym powinniśmy pamiętać, gdy przyjmujemy antybiotyki? - masz wszelkie wskazówki dotyczące antybiotykoterapii. Te same zasady należy stosowować nie tylko u dzieci, ale także u dorosłych.

----------


## mada123

Ja polecam lakcid - stary dobry i sprawdzony  :Wink:  mam dwójkę dzieci i od 10 lat lakcid - były tez inne ale ten najlepiej nam odpowiada .Jest duży wybór (wygodnych w spozywaniu , szybszych do połkniecia) a ja standardowa ampułka + przegotowana woda chlup bezsmakowy specyfik  :Smile:  Obecnie dzieci dostają codziennie , starsze dziecko zapobiegawczo i na wzmocnienie odporności a córeczka toczy walkę z pasozytami i tez daję na wzmocnienie bariery. Naturalna pomoc organizmowi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja z kolei słyszałam że multilac nie jest najlepszy. Przynajmniej tak twierdzi pediatra mojej małej. Mi polecił Probacti Dziecko (synbiotyk) i w sumie byłam zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osłonowo przy antybiotykach stosuje Lactoral. Mysle że to jeden z lepszych probiotyków na rynku. Moim dzieciom najbardziej smakuje lactoral o smaku truskawkowym. Pamiętaj że należy przechowywać probiotyki w lodówce

----------


## sepia

tyle leków że aż trudno powiedzieć który jest dobry czy nawet najelpszy. Każdy lek trzeba wypróbować by zobaczyć co najlepiej służy naszemu organizmowi. Ja nie muszę stosować takich leków i bardzo się ciesze :P

----------


## nasturcja

Smakowe? nie słyszałam o takich. W sumie nie szukałam takich nawet bo Multilac zawsze nam wystarczał.

----------


## sepia23213

ale co smakowe? ja też nie słysząłem o takich ale w dzisiejszych czasach wszystko robią z dobrym smakowiem wieć pewnie i takie są

----------


## nasturcja

Chodziło mi o smakowe probiotyki, ktoś wspomniał o lactoralu. Ale po co takie wymysły skoro multilac działa wystarczająco :>

----------


## astronomia

Ciekawe po co dodawać sztuczne aromaty, tylko po to by ta troszeńska probiotyku miała smak? Ja już wolę skuteczny i z dużą ilością szczepów probiotyk niż taki sztuczny smakowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja osobiście nie polecam Multilacu (przynajmniej w moim przypadku nie podziałał  :Frown: 
Jak koleżanka powyżej stosuję Probacti Dziecko jest w formie proszku i można podawać od 3 miesiąca życia ( co dla mnie jest dużym plusem)  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moim dzieciom też najbardziej smakuje lactoral, stosujemy go nie tylko jako osłonę przy antybiotykach ale również pomocniczo w ostrych biegunkach infekcyjnych czy w celu ogólnego polepszenia odporności na infekcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moje rodzina tez od dawna stosuje lactoral, jest dla nas bardzo skuteczny, bierzemy go profilaktycznie, zeby wzmocnic flore bakteryjna i przypadkiem nie dostac biegunki, bisze "przypadkiem", bo juz bardzo dawno biegunka nie byla w naszej rodzinie, probiotyk skutecznie nas przed nia chroni, nie tylko po antybiotykch ale tez w dlugich podrozach!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z doświadczenia wiem, że najlepszy jest w takich przypadkach trilac plus. To bardzo dobra osłona przy antybiotyku. Poza tym nie ma problemów z wypróżnianiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas bardzo dobrze przy antybiotykoterapii sprawdza się probiotyk flostrum, moim zdaniem jest on bardzo dobry dla dzieci bo jest w kroplach, a mój Staś o nawet syropu nie wypije. Ten probiotyk polecił mi nasz pediatra, bo pwiedzial, ze jest bardzo dobry skladowo a dodatkowo kropelki mozna latwo przemycic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od niedawna podaję swojej córce flostrum plus na odporność, pediatra powiedział, że powinnam spróbować uregulować mikroflorę w jelitach bo po poprzednich antybiotykach była ona osłabiona i dlatego mała tak często chorowała.Na razie probiotyk podaję 2 miesiące i jeszcze nie złapała żadnej choroby także zapowiada się dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkąd moja córeczka brała antybiotyk, a do niego probiotyk flostrum jako osłonkę, to daję jej ten probiotyk co jakiś czas właśnie na wzmocnienie organizmu. Sam pediatra mi to zalecił, więc może i u Ciebie się sprawdzi.

----------


## elizika

moje dzieciaki na co dzień dostają ten probiotyk doz.pl/apteka/p131592-DOZ_PRODUCT_Probiotyk_krople_5_ml daję im teraz profilaktycznie, bo chodzą do szkoły, przedszkola i co chwila coś łapały, pediatra mi ten sposób podpowiedział

----------


## rywia

probiotyki niezastąpione w domowej apteczce, też flostrum znam. Wiele razy się sprawdził, jak macie dziecko w wieku szkolnym to penie już nie jedna infekcja i jelitówka za wami, wtedy bez probiotyków ani rusz, skracają czas trwania biegunki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadza się, probiotyki są i będą niezastąpione. Moje dzieciaki dostają acidolac, najbardziej lubią ten w kształcie misia. Wiadomo, kształ robi swoje. Dla mnie najważniejsze jest dobre działanie i budowanie odporności.

----------


## rysiek301

A może by tak po prostu kefir, zsiadłe mleko i jogurt naturalny. Zmiksować z owocami

----------


## mpire24

Mojemu dziecku jak miało zapalenie oskrzeli i brało antybiotyk to dawałam Diflos, probiotyk który zawiera żywe pałeczki kwasu mlekowego Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG. Dzięki temu pozbył się biegunki, wzmocniło to jego odporność i szybciej wyzdrowiał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam wypróbowane flostrum. Kiedyś brałam przy okazji antybiotyków i tak już zostało, że teraz biorę w sesonie grypowym flostrum plus, które zawiera również tzw. siarę, która obok bakterii probiotycznych świetnie wzmacnia układ immunologiczny. Także potwierdzam, że probiotyki dobrze wspierają odpornośc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lubię acidolac, szczególnie ten, w kształcie misia. Nigdy nie ma problemów z jego podawaniem. Nawet te dzieci, które są zdrowe, chcą koniecznie taki sam probiotyk, jaki dostaje brat lub siostra. To jest doskonałe rozwiązanie dla rodziców.

----------


## Maleni

To znaczy wiadomo, kefiry, kiszonki – warto to włączyć do diety, jednak mimo wszystko to może być za mało, więc ja dodatkowo i tak profilaktycznie stosuję kapsułki Multilac.

----------


## Paniarka

Niestety nie lubię ani kiszonek, ani jakiś jogurtów które musiałabym systematycznie pić. Mamy Multilac i biorę okresowo. Wystarczy jedna kapsułka dziennie, a w składzie masz aż 9 szczepów bakterii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama od mniej więcej tygodnia korzystam z działania probiotyku acidolac. Myślę, że to dobre wsparcie dla moich jelit i dla mojego zdrowia. Probiotyki ogrywają ogromną rolę w naszym życiu i warto pamiętać o nich układając zdrowe menu. Jeśli potrzeba dodatkowego wsparcia warto sięgać po apteczne odpowiedniki.

----------


## alebabka

A co byście powiedzieli na połączenie propbiotyku z prebiotykiem oraz wit d – Estabiom. Warto się nad tym zastanowić – skoro ma być wsparcie ochrony to niech jest cały pakiet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

warto podawać probiotyki dzieciom i samemu je zażywać.

----------


## storra

Probiotyki przy antybiotyku to konieczność! Inaczej narażamy się na groźne powikłania. Jak po leczeniu pojawia się ostra biegunka to ja zalecam wykonać badania w kierunku Clostridioides difficile. Coraz częściej słyszę o ludziach zmagających się z tą bakterią. A wyleczyć wcale nie jest łatwo, najwyższą skuteczność mają przeszczepienia mikrobioty jelitowej, szczególnie preparatem Human Biome Institute.

----------

